# Authentec Fingerprint recognition software



## stuartc (Jan 13, 2008)

I have recently purchased a HP/compaq 6715b with an authentec fingerprint recognition scanner 

I have installed the authentec drivers sucesfully but I suspec tI need some software to go with it in order to use the hardware to log onto windows xp x64.

Has anyone had any experience or have an ideas which software I require?

Many thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did the xp64 come with your laptop?


----------



## stuartc (Jan 13, 2008)

it actually came with Vista business x64 but unfortunatley thats of no use to me as it takes 1.4 Gb of ram without running a single applciation and I bought this laptop to run virtual machines so I need to save every Mb

XP x64 thankfully only uses 300mb 

technically I dont need the fingerprint recognition but it's a nice little thing to play with


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need
* HP Security Manager for ProtectTools
* HP Credential and Fingerprint Manager for ProtectTools

also see this


----------



## stuartc (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks fo ryour suggestions.

Unfortunatley I have tried this and I encouter the error 

the system could not retrieve the configuration settings from the master repository
verify the master repository is properly installed on the target server.
action: CreateKeySet

I'm begining to think that this may not be a possibility on windows XP x64.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

stuartc said:


> I'm begining to think that this may not be a possibility on windows XP x64.


it may not be since it looks like hp does not support xp64 for your specific system. 

maybe check download.com for fingerprint software They have user and cnet editor reviews.


----------

